# Shipping Company - USA to UAE



## KentyMac

Can anyone recommend a good shipping company from the USA to UAE? I will be sending about 300 kg.

Thank you for any help!


----------



## NYC4Life

I'm in the process of moving to UAE myself. And am using Crown International, which came highly recommended. No complaints thus far.


----------



## Elphaba

I suggest you run a search, both in this section and in the Dubai forum, as the question has been asked a number of times and you are likely to find previous responses.


----------

